# JET Shopline table saw JSL-10TS



## texretvet (Jan 20, 2015)

Anyone have any reviews on this saw.

I found one on Craigslist for $150.

I have a belt drive craftsman right now that runs really smooth. All I need is a decent fence on it.

Would the Jet be an upgrade, or would I be going backwards here?

What is the fence like on these saws?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds like it could direct drive compact saw with a smaller table and unviersal motor….Not full size - 22" deep (vs 27") and 38" wide. Very similar to the Delta 36-600/TS300. Even though it has a cast iron top, it'll be lighter and loud, and probably a step back from what you have, if your current saw is full size belt drive. It's step up from a benchtop, but not what I'd want as a permanent wwing saw. I checked Dallas/FW CL in your area….folks sure are proud of their saws in your area….let them keep them!

Is this the one?









Here's the Delta as a comparison:


----------



## texretvet (Jan 20, 2015)

Yep, that is the exact one.

It is really hard to find a decent deal on a saw around here.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You could add a better fence to your Craftsman for under $200…


----------

